# Calli Whitewall Tires, Sacramento Area Test Car Wanted.



## callitw

We are taking radial blackwall tires (13" to 15") and turn them into a whitewall tires using real whitewall rubber. We can do 1", 2", 2.5", and 3" wide whitewalls. This is not a paint, but real whitewall rubber that is vulcanized (cured using heat and pressure) to permanently bond the whitewall rubber to the tire. See our web site, www.callitw.com. We have some more tire pics posted on our facebook and twitter page also (links are on the left hand side of the web site).

These tires come out great, but because these are new tires they have a lot oils in the sidewall that come to the surface over time. These oils should diminish after the tire gets about a 1000 miles of usage on them. From what we have seen, some discoloration of the whitewall may occur, but it should be cleanable. The whitewalls can be cleaned with simple green degreaser and some wet/dry 220 grit sandpaper.

Now, we are now working on a new whitewall, one that has a blocking layer added to prevent any discoloration. I am looking for someone in the Sacramento, California area that has a daily driver to do some testing on a set. We would provide you free set of tires for your vehicle, either a set of 1" or 2" 155-80-13, 175-70-14, or 195-60-15 whitewall tires. You would simply in return give us feedback and pictures on the tires. You would also have to pay get them installed at a tire shop, since we don't do that here.

PM or post a message if you are interested.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

I'd be interested in testing the 15s. (1960 Cadillac) Can mount and test all here. But tires would have to be shipped.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie

Pm sent i drive my impala alot


----------



## callitw

I've gotten a bunch of request, will make a decision by later today or by tomorrow. I can only do one set for free, but I if someone wants to pay for a good deal on a test set let me know the size and I'll see what I can do. If you need it shipped to you, please send me your zip code also.


----------



## La Skzanoma

tpimuncie said:


> Pm sent i drive my impala alot


That's sexy.


----------



## La Skzanoma

If you're creating whitewalls, can you do a set in 195 50 15 like the old BFGs?


----------



## La Skzanoma

What kind of price on test set? 32934 FLA.


----------



## 209impala

Tpi muncie is a great canidate for your test. Luis is cool peeps and drives his car a lot and he's in the area! Also your tires would look sick on his bubble top


----------



## JustCruisin

tpimuncie said:


> Pm sent i drive my impala alot


WOAH :shocked:


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

What part of sac and what u guys charging per 13 skinny whitewalls


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

I would be interested in a set of 15s for cheap.


----------



## callitw

We have a warehouse in south Sacramento, near Campbell soup. We don't make any skinny whites in 13" or 14" at this time since the smallest material we have in is 1". We sell a lot of 2" or 2.5" wide whitewall in the 13" and 14" lowrider sizes. It might be next year before we decide to make our own line of skinny whitewall. Until then, we just sell the Milestar, which we have not bought or sold in quite a while.

We can do the 195-50-15, the low low profile tire.


----------



## callitw

I am giving a set of 14" tires to tpimuncie, and I sent you a message also.


----------



## callitw

Thanks to everybody who replied. Since we only have one test to give away, I will keep then names of the other people who replied, maybe sometime down the road we can do a raffle or something for another set.


----------



## R0L0

pm sent


----------



## tpimuncie

callitw said:


> Thanks to everybody who replied. Since we only have one test to give away, I will keep then names of the other people who replied, maybe sometime down the road we can do a raffle or something for another set.


THANK YOU! Will see you soon also will post pics of how they are holding up!


----------



## LURCH63

Any pictures on what they look like? Also are the P175/70's 14" or did you really mean 15"?


----------



## tpimuncie

These will be 175/70/14s ill post pics before and after install will be the perfect test behind skirts


----------



## LURCH63

tpimuncie said:


> These will be 175/70/14s ill post pics before and after install will be the perfect test behind skirts


I love 175/70/14s. I had an almost new set of those by hankook on some chinas I sold late last year before they stopped making them. Wish I would of known so I'd of just sold the rims.


----------



## callitw

Sorry about the typo I fixed it now, it should be 175-70-14


----------



## 66wita6

ANY PICS?WOULD BE A GREAT SELL HERE IN SOCAL....:yes:


----------



## LURCH63

You guys thinking of producing the skinny whitewall?


----------



## tpimuncie

La Skzanoma said:


> That's sexy.


:thumbsup:



209impala said:


> Tpi muncie is a great canidate for your test. Luis is cool peeps and drives his car a lot and he's in the area! Also your tires would look sick on his bubble top


:wave:



JustCruisin said:


> WOAH :shocked:


:thumbsup:



callitw said:


> I am giving a set of 14" tires to tpimuncie, and I sent you a message also.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

tpimuncie said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:


So you gonna run them on those sweet classics w/ the 59 Spinners????


----------



## tpimuncie

209impala said:


> So you gonna run them on those sweet classics w/ the 59 Spinners????


 :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow

Can the whitewall come on both sides so rollers can get a little more out of them?


----------



## Broly

^^^ maybe the best idea I heard in a while :werd:


----------



## LURCH63

tpimuncie said:


> :yes::thumbsup:


did u get em yet, any pics bro?


----------



## tpimuncie

*FRANCISCO* said:


> did u get em yet, any pics bro?


Picking them up wednesday morning! Just got the message that they were ready today.


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

Post pix of our products man


----------



## tpimuncie

Ill snap some pics in the morning of tires he has at his shop.


----------



## callitw




----------



## callitw




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

good looking product!


----------



## tpimuncie

callitw said:


> View attachment 674094


Thanks again Moosa i will be putting them on this weekend if not monday.
The tires look GREAT! In person


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## tpimuncie

Snapped some pics of other tires he had laying around,


----------



## plague

Those are nice and they used to be blackwall?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

hope skinny white walls are in the works uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie

plague said:


> Those are nice and they used to be blackwall?


Yes.... thats correct


----------



## viejitos miami

painted or grind down need info and how much


----------



## tpimuncie

viejitos miami said:


> painted or grind down need info and how much


916-391-7035 call for details


----------



## Heath V

Are skinny whitewalls in the works?


----------



## slo

Cool!


----------



## callitw

I take real raw white rubber that is vulcanized (heat/time/pressure) onto the sidewall of a blackwall tire.




viejitos miami said:


> painted or grind down need info and how much


----------



## callitw

Heath V said:


> Are skinny whitewalls in the works?


When I got started with this, I ordered in 1", 2", 2.5", and 3" wide whitewall rubber. The Hankook 175-70-14 tire was still around at that time, and my goal was just to replace the buffed whitewalls with the 1" material. In 4-6 months I will be ordering in more whitewall rubber, at that time I will get some 1/2" or 5/8" material. Right now I can take the 1" material and finish buff it to 1/2" or whatever size you need. It just takes more time and make a bigger dust mess, but it can be done.


----------



## tpimuncie

Cleaned one tire just to see if whitewall changes, will mount tires by monday latest.


----------



## Mr Gee

61 and 59???? Baller!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

Took 2 of the tires to get mounted at work today ill do the other 2 on monday, since the whitewall is 2 inch i decided to mount them on my stock wheels 




























The whitewalls seem to stay pretty damn white!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## Mr Gee

Firme holmes!!


----------



## implala66

callitw said:


> When I got started with this, I ordered in 1", 2", 2.5", and 3" wide whitewall rubber. The Hankook 175-70-14 tire was still around at that time, and my goal was just to replace the buffed whitewalls with the 1" material. In 4-6 months I will be ordering in more whitewall rubber, at that time I will get some 1/2" or 5/8" material. Right now I can take the 1" material and finish buff it to 1/2" or whatever size you need. It just takes more time and make a bigger dust mess, but it can be done.


What brand if tires do you offer in a 15" ?


----------



## tpimuncie

Got 2 wheels on (lunch) ill do the other 2 wheels after work


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

tpimuncie said:


> Got 2 wheels on (lunch) ill do the other 2 wheels after work


Those look good


----------



## tpimuncie

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Those look good


Thank you, they ride smoooooth!


----------



## juanz1947

Dam I want to get some 15 inch with 3 inch ww for my truck


----------



## a415er4life

So are these the new improved white walls or will these also need to be sanded in order to be kept white?


----------



## callitw

implala66 said:


> What brand if tires do you offer in a 15" ?


We can do any brand you like, but to keep our prices as low as possible we mostly use off-brand tires. Brands like, Rapid, Triangle, Gerutti, Runway, Sunny. These are good tire brands. They are sold all over tire shops here in California .


----------



## callitw

a415er4life said:


> So are these the new improved white walls or will these also need to be sanded in order to be kept white?


Those tires have the new stain blocking layer added. From our own test tires that we have in the warehouse they seem to be staying white. But with this set on the car, we will know for sure after a week or two of being driven on.


----------



## R0L0

nice!


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## a415er4life

callitw said:


> Those tires have the new stain blocking layer added. From our own test tires that we have in the warehouse they seem to be staying white. But with this set on the car, we will know for sure after a week or two of being driven on.


Keep me posted, I need a set for my Civic


----------



## D-Cheeze

a415er4life said:


> Keep me posted, I need a set for my Civic


Civic?


----------



## Az95833

need some 15's this weekend like 195-60 with a 2"
can i pick em up ? im in sac


----------



## tpimuncie

Been driving car everyday whitewalls staying nice and bright! Ill keep posting up pics


----------



## implala66

callitw said:


> We can do any brand you like, but to keep our prices as low as possible we mostly use off-brand tires. Brands like, Rapid, Triangle, Gerutti, Runway, Sunny. These are good tire brands. They are sold all over tire shops here in California .


Can you give me a quote on a set with 1/2 wall with the tires from California and a set of bfg's radial t/a in 195/60/15


----------



## callitw

implala66 said:


> Can you give me a quote on a set with 1/2 wall with the tires from California and a set of bfg's radial t/a in 195/60/15


California brand tires $436 shipped. BFG $676 shipped


----------



## Lowrider19

He's asking about the 1/2" WW......those will be a few months,correct?


----------



## tpimuncie

Cruised the ride again to work and back havent cleaned whites since they were installed. Staying nice and white!


----------



## implala66

callitw said:


> California brand tires $436 shipped. BFG $676 shipped


Thanks for the quote, I'll let you.know when I'm ready


----------



## callitw

Lowrider19 said:


> He's asking about the 1/2" WW......those will be a few months,correct?


If you really need some 1/2" wide whites I can do it, but it just will take more time to get done. I can take the 1" material and finish buff it to 1/2", 3/4" or whatever size you need.


----------



## caprice on dz

what would the ticket be on a set of 175/70/14 in 1" whitewall shipped to 21225? probably wont be in the market for a new set until next summer but who knows by then I might not be able to find regular white walls


----------



## rIdaho

Can you do it on 17" low pro's?


----------



## callitw

caprice on dz said:


> what would the ticket be on a set of 175/70/14 in 1" whitewall shipped to 21225? probably wont be in the market for a new set until next summer but who knows by then I might not be able to find regular white walls


$436 for a set of 4 shipped.


----------



## callitw

rIdaho said:


> Can you do it on 17" low pro's?


Right now I can just do 13" to 15" passenger tires. Trying to get 16" tires in next, like the 225-60-16 for the Cadillac cars. 17" and up tires are probable not something we are going to do.


----------



## tpimuncie

Tires still look great! Washed it sat evening whites are staying BRIGHT!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Order placed, pics to follow.


----------



## tpimuncie

Pic from last night


----------



## Lowrider19

Will we be able to send a new set of 155/80/13's to you,or do you only sell yours and then apply the WW?


----------



## callitw

Lowrider19 said:


> Will we be able to send a new set of 155/80/13's to you,or do you only sell yours and then apply the WW?


We can add whitewalls to your own tires. If your local to the Sacramento area you can bring in your own tires. If you are out the area, shipping the tires to us can get be expensive. It would be cheaper for us to get the tire for you, make the whitewall, then ship it off to you.


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## JustCruisin

D-Cheeze said:


> Civic?


pot meet kettle..


----------



## Skim

tpimuncie said:


> Thank you, they ride smoooooth!


WOW NICE!


----------



## REGALHILOW

Damm there white


----------



## callitw

JustCruisin said:


> pot meet kettle..


I sold a set of 13x7 Deep Dish for a Civic last year - that is what the guy wanted and I told him he would have problems. He could only drive in a straight line....


----------



## tpimuncie

Skim said:


> WOW NICE!


Thanks, these tires holding up well. 

Todays pic of tires


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Received whites today, look nice, had blue protectant and all whites aren't 100% uniform but 98%. Pleased so far, will get pics on wheels this week and car eventually.


----------



## Duez

How much for some 155r14's with a 5/8" whitewall? What brand would they be?


----------



## callitw

Lord Duez said:


> How much for some 155r14's with a 5/8" whitewall? What brand would they be?


If you can use the 70's series equivalent 175-70-14, then we can do that in a Nexen brand tire, $109 each shipped. I think Coker is the only one actually reproducing that 155r14 tire in a Firestone.


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Ok here's pics, still not 100% percent happy with the symmetry of the whites. *BUT* hard to be 100% happy when paying 40% of what everyone else charges. These whites clean Up easier than most! Can't say how they ride, car will be out for interior for a couple months.


----------



## tpimuncie

For the price there is no complaining, 








Washed them up sunday, easy to clean and staying nice and white.


----------



## callitw

Since our curing system is a non-mold type system, every tire has to be finished trimmed. I make the whitewalls round as possible and as uniform as possible with the other tires in the same set. Their can be slight variances from tire to tire, but I am always improving on process and making it better. Their is no instruction manual on what we do, we are essentially making and updating one as we go.

Right now, I am planning on bring my 1952 MG TD car that's on 14x6 reverse wire wheels with 185-75-14 2" whitewalls out to the Family First car show. Maybe I will have some other tires on display around the car.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

GLAD TO HEAR, and the fact is what your doing is saving us all $$$$$


----------



## LostInSanPedro

X2 and I'm sure you'll be getting better and better with every set. How big is that whitewall butthatsachrysler?


----------



## tpimuncie

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> GLAD TO HEAR, and the *fact* is what your doing is *saving us all *$$$$$


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

whats your smallest white wall


----------



## callitw

regal ryda said:


> whats your smallest white wall


1" is the smallest we normally do, but we can do 1/2".


----------



## backyard916

You still doing test tires? I would like to check it out thx
71 Oldsmobile


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## callitw

backyard916 said:


> You still doing test tires? I would like to check it out thx
> 71 Oldsmobile


Not test tires, but they are for sale....What size are you looking for?


----------



## tpimuncie

No complaints from me they hold up really well even behind skirts!


----------



## doggy

Does your 13 one inch look like the remingtons?


----------



## 408models

juanz1947 said:


> Dam I want to get some 15 inch with 3 inch ww for my truck


X2, u got any pics of 15's with 3'' wws?


----------



## callitw

It has been a long time since I have seen a Remington 155-80-13 whitewall tire. If you have a pic of one, post it and I can let you know.


----------



## callitw

408models said:


> X2, u got any pics of 15's with 3'' wws?




Here is a 205-70-15 3" Calli whitewall


----------



## My Dad

Well seems legit, will be paying you fellas a visit. I'll be coming out of San Francisco.


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## johnnie65

Remington maxxum factory raised ww.


----------



## 86 Limited

I miss my Remington fat whites :tears:


How much for 155/80/13 fat whites same size as Remington? I'm located in sac off of broadway


----------



## tpimuncie

callitw said:


> Here is a 205-70-15 3" Calli whitewall
> View attachment 716026


Nice!


----------



## DOUBLE-O

tpimuncie said:


> No complaints from me they hold up really well even behind skirts!


love this car :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

tpimuncie said:


> Pic from last night


those look perfect


----------



## juanz1947

callitw said:


> Here is a 205-70-15 3" Calli whitewall
> View attachment 716026


I need me a set whats the shipping cost to 92397


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro

http://www.callitw.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_25&products_id=868

You still going to do 185/60?


----------



## tpimuncie

DOUBLE-O said:


> love this car :thumbsup:


Thank you bro! You get your tires yet? Post pics


----------



## LURCH63

uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie

BUMP


----------



## callitw

86 Limited said:


> I miss my Remington fat whites :tears:
> How much for 155/80/13 fat whites same size as Remington? I'm located in sac off of broadway


$90 each tire.


----------



## callitw

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 716362


How wide is the whitewall? Look like a 1.5" or 1.25" wide whitewall. But either way, we can do that. Working on a 2" 155-80-13 right now. I will post some pics of those later in the evening.


----------



## callitw

juanz1947 said:


> I need me a set whats the shipping cost to 92397


Right now shipping is included in all of our pricing on the web site (free shipping). But, this will be changing in the end of November.


----------



## callitw

LostInSanPedro said:


> http://www.callitw.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_25&products_id=868
> 
> You still going to do 185/60?


Yes we are...I seem to be me making more 185-60-15 than 195-60-15.


----------



## callitw

*FYI: * Calli Tire is Going on Vacation! *

The last day to place an order will be October 14th (or sooner depending on work load). We will be closed after October 18th until November 25th, 2013. We will reopen on November 25th, 2013*
*
Also, For December I am planning on put together a raffle/drawing some sort of contest to give away a set of tires. Still have to work out the detials, but I think the winner will be able to choose from either a 155-80-13, 175-70-14, or 185 or 195-60-15 set of 4 tires.*


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## EL BOCA

WENT TO SEE THE TIRES AND LET ME TELL YOU VERY IMPRESS WITH THE SERVICE!! NICE DOING BUSINESS WITH CALLITW


----------



## caprice on dz

tpimuncie said:


> Cruised the ride again to work and back havent cleaned whites since they were installed. Staying nice and white!


what are those little black lines? their not cracking are they? Not trying to diss the product I just really can't tell from the pic.


----------



## tpimuncie

caprice on dz said:


> what are those little black lines? their not cracking are they? Not trying to diss the product I just really can't tell from the pic.


Drove on tires after cleaning them, comes right off


----------



## tpimuncie

BUMP


----------



## tpimuncie

callitw said:


> *FYI: * Calli Tire is Going on Vacation! *
> 
> The last day to place an order will be October 14th (or sooner depending on work load). We will be closed after October 18th until November 25th, 2013. We will reopen on November 25th, 2013*
> *
> Also, For December I am planning on put together a raffle/drawing some sort of contest to give away a set of tires. Still have to work out the detials, but I think the winner will be able to choose from either a 155-80-13, 175-70-14, or 185 or 195-60-15 set of 4 tires.*


TTT


----------



## doggy

Do have any pictures of tires looking like the 2 inch white wall?


----------



## tpimuncie

doggy said:


> Do have any pictures of tires looking like the 2 inch white wall?


The tires on my 61 are 2 inch


----------



## doggy

tpimuncie said:


> The tires on my 61 are 2 inch


155-80-13 i am looking for like the remington tires


----------



## tpimuncie

doggy said:


> 155-80-13 i am looking for like the remington tires


They will be back soon bro i dont work for them but if you are looking for a "raised" whitewall thats what they do.


----------



## doggy

tpimuncie said:


> They will be back soon bro i dont work for them but if you are looking for a "raised" whitewall thats what they do.


Cool thanks bro


----------



## Detour64

how much for some 14" like the one tpi has on his bubbletop? shipped to 32570?


----------



## caprice on dz

callitw said:


> *FYI: * Calli Tire is Going on Vacation! *
> 
> The last day to place an order will be October 14th (or sooner depending on work load). We will be closed after October 18th until November 25th, 2013. We will reopen on November 25th, 2013*
> *
> Also, For December I am planning on put together a raffle/drawing some sort of contest to give away a set of tires. Still have to work out the detials, but I think the winner will be able to choose from either a 155-80-13, 175-70-14, or 185 or 195-60-15 set of 4 tires.*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Do you shave the sidewalls before putting the ww on? Do they all look the same after the sidewall is applied?


----------



## callitw

Sorry, I have been busy since I got back. 

14" 175-70-14 2" white wall will be $456 shipped.

We do buff the black sidewall of a tire, which ruffs up the smooth surface and removes the high spots. All the tires will look the same.


----------



## callitw

ALSO FYI: I didn't forget, but I will put together another drawing/raffle in the upcoming weeks to give away another set. I will let you know the details as soon as I know what that will be.


----------



## tpimuncie

callitw said:


> ALSO FYI: I didn't forget, but I will put together another drawing/raffle in the upcoming weeks to give away another set. I will let you know the details as soon as I know what that will be.


TTT


----------



## chino81

I need a set of 175/70/14 2" whit wall also a set of 235/75/15 3" whit wall and I'll pic up


----------



## callitw

chino81 said:


> I need a set of 175/70/14 2" whit wall also a set of 235/75/15 3" whit wall and I'll pic up


Set of 4: 175-70-14 2" whitewalls $460 (plus taxes)
Set of 4: 235-75-15 3" whitewalls $640 (plus taxes)


----------



## 1$iklac

How much for set of four 155-80-r13
raised ww 1.5in shipped to Az 85546


----------



## LURCH63

Could you guys put up a higher resolution picture of the whitewall, preferably a 5/8 or 1" also what would a set of 175/70r14- 5/8" whitewall picked up cost?


----------



## Must_1

:drama:


----------



## callitw

1$iklac said:


> How much for set of four 155-80-r13
> raised ww 1.5in shipped to Az 85546


I can do $469.88 for a set shipped.


----------



## callitw

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Could you guys put up a higher resolution picture of the whitewall, preferably a 5/8 or 1" also what would a set of 175/70r14- 5/8" whitewall picked up cost?


For a local pickup deal I can do $360 for a set. Our web site has new pictures posted, www.callitw.com.


----------



## callitw

Still working on the contest details, right now I think it will be a Facebook related contest that will start in late Feb or early March.


----------



## callitw

From now until Feb. 14th, all LayItLow members can get 10% off any tire order. Use Coupon Code: layitlow


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## big gonzo

Looked good. I'll be hitting you up for some 175 70 14 in a few weeks


----------



## plague

Looks good


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS

What brand of tire are the 175/70/14s ? I normally get the hancook brand withe the stock white wall they vome with...is that just a 1"? how much gor a set shipped to 65771


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

WHAT BRAND OF TIRE FOR THE 13 s....CAUSE I HATE MILESTAR


----------



## Chino_1

Need just 1 tire of 175/70 r14 whitewall...got a fucken flat a couple days ago..somehow a rim weight from the road got stuck in my tire.

HIT ME BACK!!!!!!


----------



## regal.1980

Is 1/2" or 5/8" regular size wall. Not looking for big white walls. Want the ones that come on 175 70 14 like the ones on hancooks .How much shipped to 74129


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## plague

Could you add the yellow stripe like a vogue tire?


----------



## JOVEN619

regal.1980 said:


> Is 1/2" or 5/8" regular size wall. Not looking for big white walls. Want the ones that come on 175 70 14 like the ones on hancooks .How much shipped to 74129


X2 I cant add 5/8 ww size on checkout only has 1" or larger. can you let me know if this is possible.


----------



## aguilera620

X99 can't choose 5/8 only 1 inch. Need a set of 175/70/14 in a skinny white wall or 175/65/14 ASAP or before the 14th when the discount ends.


----------



## JOVEN619

I called the guy yesterday. He said he can install the 1 inch and grind down to whatever size you want. Just write it in the notes. Probably easier to call. He also said you can match tires like where the white wall is located just write the measurements from where the line is below the tread if that makes sense


----------



## aguilera620

Yea I called today and they said you now have the option for the 1/2 whitewall, but i noticed it only works for the 175/70/14 size. They have 175/65/14 but you can't check 1/2" only 1".


----------



## callitw

We only have white rubber at this time. Still trying to see if we can get red and yellow colors.



plague said:


> Could you add the yellow stripe like a vogue tire?


----------



## La Skzanoma

I volunteer to be the winner of your raffle set.


----------



## muchogriffo

Any pics of 155/80/13 white walls and what brands are available.


----------



## Duez

muchogriffo said:


> Any pics of 155/80/13 white walls and what brands are available.


these tires are $110 a piece. That's a big price difference to get a raised fat whitewall. There's pics on their website.


----------



## callitw

I am working on cutting costs down. I am trying to get our lowrider series tires (155-80-13, 175-70-14, 185-60-15) down to about $99 each tire (1/2" or 1"). I want to keep our tires as affordable as possible.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

LET ME KNOW WHEN U GUYS MAKE A WHITEWALL TIRE THAT THE OILS DONT SEEP INTO WW..THANX


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

I haven't had any issues with the oils getting through the white wall. And I drive my car every day. :dunno:


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

175 70 14 with the 1 inch white wall.


----------



## tpimuncie

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> LET ME KNOW WHEN U GUYS MAKE A WHITEWALL TIRE THAT THE OILS DONT SEEP INTO WW..THANX


No problems with tires i got and i drive my car alot, dont baby this car at all


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

:nicoderm:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Will be orderin 2-3 more sets soon.


----------



## callitw

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> LET ME KNOW WHEN U GUYS MAKE A WHITEWALL TIRE THAT THE OILS DONT SEEP INTO WW..THANX


All of our whitewall tire are made with the stain blocker under the whitewall rubber.


----------



## tpimuncie

callitw said:


> All of our whitewall tire are made with the stain blocker under the whitewall rubber.


Hey bro pm a price of 195/60/15 please thanks!


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Got my 185s in today! Good customer service and shipped super fast!


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## reynaldo

Got ma tires from calli tires. They were shipped fast and they look good!


----------



## LURCH63

Pics


----------



## tpimuncie

Purchasing a set of 195/60/15s 1in whitewalls this coming week.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

WHATZ THE BRAND ON THE 13 IN TIRE


----------



## callitw

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHATZ THE BRAND ON THE 13 IN TIRE


155-80-13 we can get (besides using the blackwall side of a Milestar):

AUTOGUARD SA602 79T, 340-A-A rated tire

OR

Goodride SP06, 79T, 460-A-A rated tire


----------



## callitw

175-70-14, Approx 5/8" WW







14x7 Rev on 175-70-14, 2" whitewalls


----------



## LURCH63

Tires are looking gooduffin:


----------



## tpimuncie

On my way to pick up my tires TTT


----------



## BOUNZIN

HOW much for a set 13" whitewalls i think 1-1/2" is the normal wide whitewall


----------



## LURCH63

BOUNZIN said:


> HOW much for a set 13" whitewalls i think 1-1/2" is the normal wide whitewall


what you have there in the pic appears to be a 1"


----------



## BOUNZIN

haha what a dumbass i am i could just measured myself it's al ittle over an inch like 1-1/4


----------



## reynaldo

callitw said:


> View attachment 1124057
> Approx 5/8" WW
> 
> View attachment 1124065
> 14x7 Rev on 2" whitewalls


We need another special 10% off for layitlow members like you did earlier. :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks again tires look good! Ill post pics tomorrow after they get mounted.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

CAN U GET TIGER PAWS..IN A 13 IN....


----------



## La Skzanoma

Sweet


----------



## unvdistc

View attachment 1124065
14x7 Rev on 2" whitewalls[/QUOTE]

What size tire is this?


----------



## callitw

unvdistc said:


> View attachment 1124065
> 14x7 Rev on 2" whitewalls


What size tire is this?[/QUOTE]

175-70-14


----------



## callitw

BOUNZIN said:


> haha what a dumbass i am i could just measured myself it's al ittle over an inch like 1-1/4


In the early days of tire shaving the 175-70-14 and the 175-75-14 whitewall was about 1-1/4". For the last year the 175-70-14 were around or so they went down to about a 1" - I guess Hankook was using less white rubber under the blackwall. 

I still get requests for the 175-75-14. This tires size made its exit years ago. I think Mastercraft was the last company that had them around. They don't make any tires, blackwall or whitewall in this size anymore. I guess they are no vehicles our their that still uses them as a stock tire.


----------



## callitw

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> CAN U GET TIGER PAWS..IN A 13 IN....


They are still available. Just as a regular small whitewall they are about $69 each plus shipping


----------



## callitw

reynaldo said:


> We need another special 10% off for layitlow members like you did earlier. :biggrin:


Sure, why not. You can now use the same code: layitlow - for 10% off.


----------



## tpimuncie

195/60/15 on 15x8 daytons


----------



## BOUNZIN

callitw said:


> In the early days of tire shaving the 175-70-14 and the 175-75-14 whitewall was about 1-1/4". For the last year the 175-70-14 were around or so they went down to about a 1" - I guess Hankook was using less white rubber under the blackwall.
> 
> I still get requests for the 175-75-14. This tires size made its exit years ago. I think Mastercraft was the last company that had them around. They don't make any tires, blackwall or whitewall in this size anymore. I guess they are no vehicles our their that still uses them as a stock tire.


The ones i got are Remington's 180/55/13 with a little over a 1", can i get a price on a new set of 13's


----------



## callitw

BOUNZIN said:


> The ones i got are Remington's 180/55/13 with a little over a 1", can i get a price on a new set of 13's


I will send you a PM.


----------



## implala66

tpimuncie said:


> 195/60/15 on 15x8 daytons


What size is the ww?


----------



## tpimuncie

1 1/4 mounted


----------



## BOUNZIN

tpimuncie said:


> 195/60/15 on 15x8 daytons


those are what i want in 13's white just the right size


----------



## reynaldo

callitw said:


> Sure, why not. You can now use the same code: layitlow - for 10% off.


HALLELUYAH!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

tpimuncie said:


> 1 1/4 mounted


So how long have you had the other wheels? white walls still holding up? think i will be buying a set in the next week or 2


----------



## tpimuncie

7-8 months now no complaints thats why i purchased a set of tires yesterday from him.


----------



## BOUNZIN

so we looking at a week or so? Looks like i'll be up in Dixon 2 weeks from now either end of this month or first week of April. Will a set be ready by then? Also how does the strip hold to hopping would that cause an issue of the white rubber piece coming undone


----------



## callitw

It takes about a week to have an order ready for pickup or shipping. The whitewall is permanently cured to the sidewall of the tire, it becomes apart of the tire so it should never come off. If you ever have a problem like that let me know.


----------



## aguilera620

callitw said:


> I am working on cutting costs down. I am trying to get our lowrider series tires (155-80-13, 175-70-14, 185-60-15) down to about $99 each tire (1/2" or 1"). I want to keep our tires as affordable as possible.


Any updates on this?


----------



## plague

callitw said:


> It takes about a week to have an order ready for pickup or shipping. The whitewall is permanently cured to the sidewall of the tire, it becomes apart of the tire so it should never come off. If you ever have a problem like that let me know.


Gonna order tomorrow


----------



## BOUNZIN

Please start a set of 13s for me i'll be up in Dixon this Tuesday I can stop by and drop off a down payment


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

callitw said:


> They are still available. Just as a regular small whitewall they are about $69 each plus shipping


O OK..ARE U GUYS EVER GONNA BE ABLE TO PUT A WIDER W.W ON THEM..LET ME KNOW OK..THANX


----------



## lowlowlow

Any thoughts on putting the white wall on both sides to squeeze a little more life out of them?


----------



## callitw

aguilera620 said:


> Any updates on this?


For now, you can use the discount code (layitlow) and get 10% off. Which should make the price about $99 each. Not sure when a permanent price change will happen.


----------



## callitw

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> O OK..ARE U GUYS EVER GONNA BE ABLE TO PUT A WIDER W.W ON THEM..LET ME KNOW OK..THANX


We would leave the factory whitewall side alone. We would use the blackwall side and add whatever size whitewall you wanted. Cost about $140 each tire. You could either black out the small whitewall or leave it alone.


----------



## callitw

lowlowlow said:


> Any thoughts on putting the white wall on both sides to squeeze a little more life out of them?


We can do that. But I am not sure if that makes sense to do cost wise. It would be about $165 a tire to make a double-sided whitewall tire. In in a 13", 155-80-13 small whitewall tire we can do a whitewall on the blackwall side. You would have 1" or 2" on one side, and the factory 1/4" whitewall on the other.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

Pm price on 175 70 14 with 5/8 white wall


----------



## Skim

callitw said:


> We can do that. But I am not sure if that makes sense to do cost wise. It would be about $165 a tire to _*make a double-sided whitewall tire*_. In in a 13", 155-80-13 small whitewall tire we can do a whitewall on the blackwall side. You would have 1" or 2" on one side, and the factory 1/4" whitewall on the other.


I always wanted to do that for show car purposes


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

tpimuncie said:


> 195/60/15 on 15x8 daytons


Wats the price on these tires


----------



## LaCdOuT

heading out to sacramento soon from the northwest..can i pick up or is it online only?..need a quote for (2) 175-70-14 tires with regular white walls (5/8 i believe)..and if you sell 14' 100 spokes chrome, i need 2 mounted with the tires...thanks..and please apply the layitlow discount..thanks again homie


----------



## callitw

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Wats the price on these tires


195-60-15, Aprrox. 1-1/4" whitewall $110 each tire.


----------



## callitw

LaCdOuT said:


> heading out to sacramento soon from the northwest..can i pick up or is it online only?..need a quote for (2) 175-70-14 tires with regular white walls (5/8 i believe)..and if you sell 14' 100 spokes chrome, i need 2 mounted with the tires...thanks..and please apply the layitlow discount..thanks again homie


You can order online and pickup when the order is ready. 2 wheels with tires is $430


----------



## BOUNZIN

I Will be picking up a set around 10:30 tomorrow morning. Do you mount the tires to?


----------



## callitw

BOUNZIN said:


> I Will be picking up a set around 10:30 tomorrow morning. Do you mount the tires to?


Only off the car. If you have rims off the car, then I can mount or change the tires and balance them.


----------



## LaCdOuT

and im assuming thats including mount and balance..and 2 knock offs perhaps?


----------



## BOUNZIN

Be there in 20 minutes to wrap these bad boys up with some new whites


----------



## callitw

LaCdOuT said:


> and im assuming thats including mount and balance..and 2 knock offs perhaps?


Mounted and Balanced. The wheels come with 2-adapters and Knock-offs.


----------



## LaCdOuT

callitw said:


> Mounted and Balanced. The wheels come with 2-adapters and Knock-offs.


sounds good homie..ill put in my order a week before heading out from seattle to sactown..middle of april


----------



## BOUNZIN

Will put these on monte this weekend


----------



## LowSider

Im on my phone so i might be missing something, but i dot see 175/70r14 with skinny whitewalls?


----------



## callitw

LowSider said:


> Im on my phone so i might be missing something, but i dot see 175/70r14 with skinny whitewalls?


They are not listed separately. Once you select the 175-70-14 tire, you have the option to choose what size whitewall you want to order the tire in. The skinny white is 1/2" wide. I can do 5/8" also, but I think that the extra 1/8" makes the it looks too big.


----------



## implala66

tpimuncie said:


> 195/60/15 on 15x8 daytons


Can a 1/4" be added to the ww, towards the opening of the tire?


----------



## callitw

implala66 said:


> Can a 1/4" be added to the ww, towards the opening of the tire?


With our machinery the whitewall can not start at the bead area. Their will be that gap between the wheel and the start of the whitewall.


----------



## implala66

callitw said:


> With our machinery the whitewall can not start at the bead area. Their will be that gap between the wheel and the start of the whitewall.


Can you post a pic of a tire with the ww closest to the opening?


----------



## joseph1967

I JUST GOT MY SET OF TIRES FROM CALLI........THESE GUYS HAVE GREAT SERVICE AND ALSO HELPED ME OUT ON A SHIPPING LOCATION SO I SAVED MYSELF SOME MONEY....THANKS FOR THE GREAT SERVICE AND GOOD LOOKING TIRES I GOT THE 175-70-14 WITH 1/2 WHITEWALL LOOKS GOOD THANKS.....


----------



## callitw

implala66 said:


> Can you post a pic of a tire with the ww closest to the opening?


What size tire? The gap varies from size to size. I've gotten the gap down to about 3/8" on a 185-60-15.


----------



## plague

Just wanted to say thanks I guess my wife ordered me some tires from you I was surprised when i got home she said you sent them quick and good price ill slap them on tues she said thanks first time she bought something from layitlow


----------



## implala66

callitw said:


> What size tire? The gap varies from size to size. I've gotten the gap down to about 3/8" on a 185-60-15.


195/60/15


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Here's the 2 sets I've bought. Waiting on a guy to decide his sidewall size then will be ordering more.


----------



## LaCdOuT

joseph1967 said:


> I JUST GOT MY SET OF TIRES FROM CALLI........THESE GUYS HAVE GREAT SERVICE AND ALSO HELPED ME OUT ON A SHIPPING LOCATION SO I SAVED MYSELF SOME MONEY....THANKS FOR THE GREAT SERVICE AND GOOD LOOKING TIRES I GOT THE 175-70-14 WITH 1/2 WHITEWALL LOOKS GOOD THANKS.....


bro, can u post up pics of it with the wheels on...thanks


----------



## callitw

implala66 said:


> 195/60/15


This is a 195-60-15, with this steel rim the gap is very small, 1/8" or less.


----------



## implala66

callitw said:


> This is a 195-60-15, with this steel rim the gap is very small, 1/8" or less.
> 
> View attachment 1147082


That works for me, just that I would like the ww a bit smaller, like the ones tpmuncie bought, but with the ww to the edge like the one in this pic.


----------



## joseph1967

LaCdOuT said:


> bro, can u post up pics of it with the wheels on...thanks


As soon as I get my wheels.....I will post a photo hopefully in 2 weeks...


----------



## UNIQUE94

tpimuncie said:


> 195/60/15 on 15x8 daytons


 How much are these tires thinking about ordering a set can you get back with me thanks


----------



## LowSider

Id love to see a picture of your skinny whitewall on a 175/70r14 beside a Hankook mileage plus II, Ive got someone inquiring about replacing a single tire and want to know if the difference will jump out at you?


----------



## Royal Legacy

What's the price on 155/80/r13 shipped to 33523


----------



## callitw

implala66 said:


> That works for me, just that I would like the ww a bit smaller, like the ones tpmuncie bought, but with the ww to the edge like the one in this pic.


We can do that size tire in 1/2" or 1". We can place the whitewall close to the edge as possible. The amount gap will also vary from wheel to wheel.


----------



## callitw

UNIQUE94 said:


> How much are these tires thinking about ordering a set can you get back with me thanks


195-60-15 or 175-70-14 in either 1/2" or 1" is $107 each.
155-80-13 in either 1/2" or 1" is $105 each.


----------



## callitw

Shipping is Flat Rate Shipping For Tires Based On Your Location
West-Coast $15 per tire 
Mid-West $20 per tire 
East-Coast $25 per tire


----------



## tpimuncie

Pm me a price on 205/75/14 with 2.5 inch whitewall if possible. Thanks


----------



## 1low78carlo

reynaldo said:


> We need another special 10% off for layitlow members like you did earlier. :biggrin:


any word on a tax time special?


----------



## BOUNZIN

1low78carlo said:


> any word on a tax time special?


They have the 10% LIL discount or save a little cash and pick them up direct like i did


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

TTT


----------



## FairmountTire

Fairmount Tire & Rubber has 
*175/70R14 Wide White Wall* tires in stock for* $75.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-WHI...-/271455242630



in stock now.. If ordered by 10am PST, ships same day! (mon-fri)

600 W. Slauson Ave.
Los Angeles, CA 90044


----------



## callitw

That is good, but 5/8" is not a wide whitewall....that would be a small factory whitewall.


----------



## CCC925

Do u have any pics of the 195-60-15 with the 1 1/4 ww thanks


----------



## jorge 817

What size 14s can u mke


----------



## BIZZOMB75

YO I want to order, I called and called no return on messages ,,, I am ready to order asap


----------



## tpimuncie

tpimuncie said:


> Took 2 of the tires to get mounted at work today ill do the other 2 on monday, since the whitewall is 2 inch i decided to mount them on my stock wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whitewalls seem to stay pretty damn white!


TTT


----------



## implala66

callitw said:


> This is a 195-60-15, with this steel rim the gap is very small, 1/8" or less.
> 
> View attachment 1147082


:thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Here's the 2 sets I've bought. Waiting on a guy to decide his sidewall size then will be ordering more.
> View attachment 1140729
> 
> View attachment 1140737


Those tires look perfect on those rides.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

RobLBC said:


> Those tires look perfect on those rides.


Thanks here is a mine and my girls edsel we just laid out on calli tires


----------



## RobLBC

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Thanks here is a mine and my girls edsel we just laid out on calli tires


That's a nice car, the white walls and 65 impala caps set it off.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

im ready to order you have a pm


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT FOR GREAT WIDE WHITES!


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## callitw

BIZZOMB75 said:


> YO I want to order, I called and called no return on messages ,,, I am ready to order asap


Sorry if I missed your called. I do my best to listen to message and return calls promptly. Best time to call is in morning from 9am-12pm, then 2pm-6pm (west coast / pacific time zone).


----------



## callitw

jorge 817 said:


> What size 14s can u mke


In 14", we can do any size you want. 175-70-14, 185-70-14, 205-70-14. etc.


----------



## callitw

Sorry for the late replies...Good help is hard to find...I am looking for a hard worker to help make whitewalls...maybe someone to start out part-time and if you can do what it takes become a full-time. If you are in the Sacramento area and are looking for work - send me a PM.


----------



## callitw

One more thing....Calli Whitewalls with a Yellow Stripe are coming soon! The mustard and mayo looking tires will be probably be on sale in a month or two.


----------



## LURCH63

callitw said:


> One more thing....Calli Whitewalls with a Yellow Stripe are coming soon! The mustard and mayo looking tires will be probably be on sale in a month or two.


lawsuit


----------



## callitw

LURCH63 said:


> lawsuit


Their is nothing special about yellow/gold line tires. Our yellow/gold color will be a unique color and it will be a raised yellow line. Our style will be different.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

callitw said:


> Their is nothing special about yellow/gold line tires. Our yellow/gold color will be a unique color and it will be a raised yellow line. Our style will be different.


find a way color the in different colors not just yellow and people will buy them!!
thanks for the tires moses ill post picture of my 59ht with them soon as I get them!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

These are the tits

Ur gonna have to send me some in canada


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

TTT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ordered this morning


----------



## RobLBC

callitw said:


> In 14", we can do any size you want. 175-70-14, 185-70-14, 205-70-14. etc.


 What brand tires are you using for the 175/70r14?


----------



## callitw

RobLBC said:


> What brand tires are you using for the 175/70r14?


We are now using: ODYKING DS602 84T, rated 420AA. Tread pattern below.









Can also use, VICTORUN VR910 84H, rate 380AA.


----------



## RobLBC

callitw said:


> We are now using: ODYKING DS602 84T, rated 420AA. Tread pattern below.
> 
> View attachment 1264922
> 
> 
> Can also use, VICTORUN VR910 84H, rate 380AA.
> View attachment 1264930


Can you make them out of 175/70r14 Cooper Trendsetter SE?


----------



## LURCH63

callitw said:


> We are now using: ODYKING DS602 84T, rated 420AA. Tread pattern below.
> 
> View attachment 1264922
> 
> 
> Can also use, VICTORUN VR910 84H, rate 380AA.
> View attachment 1264930


sidewall pics of the two please


----------



## callitw

RobLBC said:


> Can you make them out of 175/70r14 Cooper Trendsetter SE?


Yes we can get them, but they are a special order from our local distributor with a whitewall they can be about $140 each tire. We can also do HANKOOK OPTIMO H724 for $124 each tire.


----------



## callitw

LURCH63 said:


> sidewall pics of the two please


Those pics I posted came from the tire distributor. I will have to take some pics of the ODYKING and post them on Monday.


----------



## RobLBC

callitw said:


> Yes we can get them, but they are a special order from our local distributor with a whitewall they can be about $140 each tire. We can also do HANKOOK OPTIMO H724 for $124 each tire.


$140 for the Coopers is very steep. The tire retails for about $70.00 at either Summit Racing or Sears. 
http://m.summitracing.com/parts/coo-02926?seid=srese1&gclid=CLCn3Yj85b4CFcpj7AodLy0ANg


----------



## callitw

RobLBC said:


> $140 for the Coopers is very steep. The tire retails for about $70.00 at either Summit Racing or Sears.
> http://m.summitracing.com/parts/coo-02926?seid=srese1&gclid=CLCn3Yj85b4CFcpj7AodLy0ANg


Are you looking for a Cooper blackwall tire or a whitewall? $140 is with our Calli Whitewall up to 2.5" wide on that Cooper tire. Yes it is $70 for a stock cooper tire, listed a BW sidewall - blackwall only.


----------



## RobLBC

callitw said:


> Are you looking for a Cooper blackwall tire or a whitewall? $140 is with our Calli Whitewall up to 2.5" wide on that Cooper tire. Yes it is $70 for a stock cooper tire, listed a BW sidewall - blackwall only.


So you charge $70 per tire just to add the Whitewall.


----------



## EternalLowLife93

RobLBC said:


> So you charge $70 per tire just to add the Whitewall.


Is the ride included in the 140.00? 

CTW,
Whats the widest tire in 15 can you do?I want the slicks for my Gasser done in WWW. Summit has free shipping, so I would have them shipped to you, then pay the 25 each from you to me. Also the price per tire for the fatty whites? Thanks


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## callitw

RobLBC said:


> So you charge $70 per tire just to add the Whitewall.


$60-$70 depending on the whitewall and tire size. We only buy our tires from our local distributors, and locally on the big nationwide distributor ATD does not have them in stock locally and we would have to pay shipping to get them in.


----------



## callitw

EternalLowLife93 said:


> Is the ride included in the 140.00?
> 
> CTW,
> Whats the widest tire in 15 can you do?I want the slicks for my Gasser done in WWW. Summit has free shipping, so I would have them shipped to you, then pay the 25 each from you to me. Also the price per tire for the fatty whites? Thanks


That is the problem when going with a big brand name tire. The 175-70-14 in the "ODYKING" brand is $107, and it is a 420AA rated tire.
When choosing tires we use, I always look at the tread wear ratings versus the name.

In 15", we only go as big as 235-75-15, nothing wider than that at this time. I get requests for 275-60-15 and other wider tires, it is just not possible with our current setup to do those sizes.


----------



## RobLBC

callitw said:


> $60-$70 depending on the whitewall and tire size. We only buy our tires from our local distributors, and locally on the big nationwide distributor ATD does not have them in stock locally and we would have to pay shipping to get them in.


 Thanks for answering all my questions, but that price is a little too high. The Odyking tires are way too wide for a Lowrider and I don't like rolling no name tires. I suggest searching for a tire more similar to the coopers or Remington's. Good luck with the tire sales.


----------



## tpimuncie

BUMP


----------



## EternalLowLife93

tpimuncie said:


> TTT


I love this truck!

CTW,

Thanks for the reply. Guess I'll just have to run black wall slicks.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

how my tires looking homie??


----------



## callitw

EXCANDALOW said:


> how my tires looking homie??


Shipped Today! You will have them tomorrow. Got the whitewall as close to the bead as possible.


----------



## callitw

ODYKING Tire 175-70-14








It is a 175-70-14 tire. I am not sure what you mean by this brand being a wide tire?


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

Can you still get the Runway Enduro's 175 70 14? I bought these in December last year and wanna get a spare with a rim.


----------



## RobLBC

callitw said:


> ODYKING Tire 175-70-14
> View attachment 1270330
> 
> 
> It is a 175-70-14 tire. I am not sure what you mean by this brand being a wide tire?











Compare the Odyking to these tires. The Odyking looks like a performance 70 series tire.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

callitw said:


> Shipped Today! You will have them tomorrow. Got the whitewall as close to the bead as possible.


got then moses GRACIAS LOWKO they look good !!
ill post pics soon!!


----------



## callitw

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> Can you still get the Runway Enduro's 175 70 14? I bought these in December last year and wanna get a spare with a rim.
> View attachment 1271282



The Runway brand is sold out. Not sure when more would come in.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Moses always hooks it up. And the whitewalls hold up to skirt rubs....if any of yall still ride.low.


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*RIGHT ON MOSES IM HAPPY WITH OUT COME !!
WILL DEFINITLY DEAL WITH YOU AGAIN AND HAVE A FEW BOMB HOMIES THAT LIKED THEM TOO!!!
THANK YOU SIR!!*_


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

TTT

Post pics of those 14s with the 2.5" ww


----------



## LostInSanPedro

185/60/15s on my deville.

i had an issue with one tires white wall separating a little bit and they had me send them back on their dime and took care of it no problem, only took a week.
Great customer service!
:thumbsup:

theyre obviously not a mass produced tire but for the price theyre a solid buy, especially since im running stocks and have no choice else but chokers.
will definitely buy from them again.


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 1low78carlo

i like how that low pro whitewall looks on that 15! the big face cap sets that caddy off :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

EXCANDALOW said:


>





EXCANDALOW said:


>





LostInSanPedro said:


> 185/60/15s on my deville.
> 
> i had an issue with one tires white wall separating a little bit and they had me send them back on their dime and took care of it no problem, only took a week.
> Great customer service!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> theyre obviously not a mass produced tire but for the price theyre a solid buy, especially since im running stocks and have no choice else but chokers.
> will definitely buy from them again.


nice


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

Clean ass ride, looks dope dropped on stocks


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Thanks, bump calitw


----------



## caprice on dz

LostInSanPedro said:


> 185/60/15s on my deville.
> 
> i had an issue with one tires white wall separating a little bit and they had me send them back on their dime and took care of it no problem, only took a week.
> Great customer service!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> theyre obviously not a mass produced tire but for the price theyre a solid buy, especially since im running stocks and have no choice else but chokers.
> will definitely buy from them again.


old school stock caps are different but I dig it


----------



## caprice on dz

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> View attachment 1264242


what tire size/ white wall size is this?


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

175/70/14 with 1" white wall. It's a little bit bigger than 1 inch though.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

got mine today, A+ on customer service, gonna mount them sometime this week


----------



## southGAcustoms

What kind of price shipped to 31620 on a set of 15s with the 3 inch. For my 62 continental? Whatever size you think best, last time it had 15s it was a 205.70 i think. Thanks


----------



## southGAcustoms

also can you guys do 16 inch tires? like 225 60 16?


----------



## callitw

southGAcustoms said:


> What kind of price shipped to 31620 on a set of 15s with the 3 inch. For my 62 continental? Whatever size you think best, last time it had 15s it was a 205.70 i think. Thanks


If the size is 205-70-15, a set of 4, 3" whitewall will be $648 shipped.


----------



## callitw

southGAcustoms said:


> also can you guys do 16 inch tires? like 225 60 16?


Yes we can 16" tires also. We can do up to a 2.5" whitewall on a 225-60-16. $628 for a set of 4 shipped.


----------



## callitw

We just got in some 4" and 5" wide whitewall material.

235-70-15 4" whitewall pictured.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

callitw said:


> We just got in some 4" and 5" wide whitewall material.
> 
> 235-70-15 4" whitewall pictured.
> 
> View attachment 1302617


those are badass


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

Im looking for 560-15 or 165r15 in a 3 inch are u able to make them


----------



## callitw

MR ORTEGA JR XIV said:


> Im looking for 560-15 or 165r15 in a 3 inch are u able to make them


165-80-15 is the size tire we can get (Nankang). If we can fit 3" on to the sidewall, then it will be $135 each tire shipped.


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

Let me know when you can get a hold of 175 70 14 runways again. Got a spare Dayton I wanna match


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

callitw said:


> 165-80-15 is the size tire we can get (Nankang). If we can fit 3" on to the sidewall, then it will be $135 each tire shipped.


Im looking for a bias ply look in a radial does the nankang tread look like that, also 2 3/4 will do


----------



## callitw

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> Let me know when you can get a hold of 175 70 14 runways again. Got a spare Dayton I wanna match


I just checked stock at the local warehouse and they are back in, RUNWAY ENDURO 726 XL.


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

Cool I'll order one by the weekend when I get paid


----------



## southGAcustoms

Man this is a deal, let me get my car painted and wheels then you'll be hearing from me


----------



## callitw

155-80-13 2.5" Whitewalls. (The blue-coat still has to be washed-off)


----------



## LURCH63

callitw said:


> View attachment 1313554
> 
> 155-80-13 2.5" Whitewalls. (The blue-coat still has to be washed-off)


:inout:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

callitw said:


> We just got in some 4" and 5" wide whitewall material.
> 
> 235-70-15 4" whitewall pictured.
> 
> View attachment 1302617


Dammmmn shoulda waited.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

LET ME KNOW WHEN U GET THE TIGER PAWS...THE 13 IN.


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

Just ordered my spare :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## reynaldo

Hey Callitire, Is the promo code still on?


----------



## callitw

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> LET ME KNOW WHEN U GET THE TIGER PAWS...THE 13 IN.


In 155-80-13 the Uniroyal Tiger Paw AWP II tires are available, they show only 12-tires in stock.


----------



## callitw

reynaldo said:


> Hey Callitire, Is the promo code still on?


At this time, no it is not. Not sure when the next promo will start.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

callitw said:


> In 155-80-13 the Uniroyal Tiger Paw AWP II tires are available, they show only 12-tires in stock.


OK I NEED 4..WITH A 1 AND A HALF IN W W..


----------



## callitw

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> OK I NEED 4..WITH A 1 AND A HALF IN W W..



I sent you a PM with a quote.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

got the 195/60/15s moses 
thanks homie good job !!
will post pic soon


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

got mine ,look great


----------



## LURCH63




----------



## caprice on dz

been thinking of changing things up next year but I kinda like a wider tire, can you do a 195/65/14 with a 1 or 1.5" stripe?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

MOSES CAN YOU SEND ME THE UPS SLIP TO SHIP TIRE?
ITS OFF NOW..
THANKS


----------



## White-n-Blk S10




----------



## implala66

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> View attachment 1372650


Nice, what size of tires/ww are those?


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

About 1.5 inches or so


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

On 175 70 14s


----------



## RobLBC

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> About 1.5 inches or so


That's a huge whitewall for a S-10


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

S-10 is long gone lol, had this for about 2 yrs now


----------



## RobLBC

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> S-10 is long gone lol, had this for about 2 yrs now
> 
> View attachment 1374458


Nice Lincoln


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

Thanks homie


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

can you guys throw a white wall on a 26" tire?


----------



## callitw

ONE8SEVEN said:


> can you guys throw a white wall on a 26" tire?


We only do 13" to 16" at the moment. In future R&D I think I will work on Motorcycle tires next.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Know who to hit up for white wall now:worship: will spreed the word


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> S-10 is long gone lol, had this for about 2 yrs now
> 
> View attachment 1374458


Sick


----------



## EXCANDALOW

moses got it THANKS ALOT HOMIE!!
GOOD BUSINESS MAN RIGHT HERE!!


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

Thanks Joe


----------



## shawntitan

Got a set of wide whites for my farm truck, on the free shipping sale... Great price, and looks like a quality product!


----------



## shawntitan

Any LIL discounts? Gonna need another set.


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## ekserio

Looking to order a set of 15s also. Any discounts like shawntitan asked?

Thanks


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Anyone got any feedback on these as far as wear and tear and white walls staying white? Also looking for pics of 155/80/13 on 13x7s? I understand that they are using Remington tires now with the thin original white wall on the inside and the new white wall on outside...is this how they always have been? Just afraid that when I lock up the car it would look odd with the original whitewall on the inside of the tire.


----------



## shawntitan

The white walls I bought in September are still staying bright white, and I haven't cleaned them since I scrubbed the blue off when I installed them.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Rick Dizzle

shawntitan said:


> The white walls I bought in September are still staying bright white, and I haven't cleaned them since I scrubbed the blue off when I installed them.


Werd...do yours have the whitewall on the inside too?


----------



## shawntitan

No, both the the sets I bought are 15"s and only have the white walls on the outside.


----------



## Rick Dizzle

shawntitan said:


> No, both the the sets I bought are 15"s and only have the white walls on the outside.


Cool yeah they are telling me that the 155/80r13 is a Remington and they leave the thin whitewall on the back...just afriad it will look odd.


----------



## shawntitan

I'd imagine you wouldn't even see it, unless you were under the car.


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Any pics of 13's?


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

just call them and they'll make them how you want, I've ordered 2 different sets, 2 different white wall sizes,and no problems


----------



## Rick Dizzle

MR ORTEGA JR XIV said:


> just call them and they'll make them how you want, I've ordered 2 different sets, 2 different white wall sizes,and no problems


Cool thx u...I emailed them today.


----------



## plague

Yeah mine came out nice 14s


----------



## callitw

In some sizes, some tires only come in a small whitewall. We do our whitewall on the opposite side and black out that small whitewall with a black tire liquid. That stuff is not a permanent black paint, but overtime road grime and dirt will keep that small whitewall covered up on the inside.

In 155-80-13 we can uses other blackwall only (both sides) tires like Westlake, Nankang, Runway, or Victorun. They all cost us about the same as the Remington. Personally I don't think their is much a difference in tread-life between the brands. Each company does have their own tread-pattern.


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

second set of calli whites


----------



## convicted

Any free shipping promos going on


----------



## caprice on dz

How much for 4 195/65/15 with 1" stripe shipped to 21225, and what brand would they be?


----------



## tpimuncie

195/60/15 he did for me while back


----------



## caprice on dz

tpimuncie said:


> 195/60/15 he did for me while back


 looks good, what size white wall? I think im gonna bag me fleetwood before I get spokes so thinking about a set of these for the stock wheels


----------



## tpimuncie

Think it was 1.25 inch i sold the wheels and tires but looked great!


----------



## Deimos666

Really nice looking white walls, would be nice on my 95 Town Car.


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

How much for a set of 175/70/14 with a 1.25" WW shipped to 94015.


----------



## Lyncht1

Just looking for feedback from anyone who has had the tires for over a year on any yellowing or staining on the ww


----------

